# Snow!!



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, we got our first real snow in VA today and I couldn't resist going out to play in the new A6. I'll let the pics do the talking
















































P.S. If you've got any snow pics, post em up!
Cheers


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice. I'll try to get out and do the same today.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Snow!! (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_P.S. If you've got any snow pics, post em up!

I went ice racing last weekend. Wish I had tires with better grip, running studless on a frozen lake isn't exactly the best.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Snow!! (PerL)*

^Awesome, hope the ice was thick


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Snow!! (Jory)*

Yep, it was more than 2 feet thick.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Man, if the shiznit had cracked!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

Then I wouldn't be here telling you about it, would I?


----------

